# Lighter Life... scary...



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Just seen an advert on itv for lighter life slimming and thought i'd look into it a bit...

damn, it looks scary....

530 cals a day for 8 weeks for men... 12 weeks for women..

and monitored by a person with a btec certificate rather than a doctor.. jeez..

http://www.lighterlife.com/how_does_lighterlife_work/foodpacks.aspx

for those that want to be scared like i was...


----------



## dan-mel (Jun 18, 2008)

mg: 530 cals per day, a bloody cat coudn't live properly on that.

Unreal what some people think a good way to loose weight is.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

sure you would lose weight but at that level you must surely be resetting your metabolism at an incredibly low rate...


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

They would put all that weight back on, that long in starvation mode and the body will store every cal it receives ready for when the ill formed yoyo dieter starts it all again...


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

that is realy low

these people arent bodybuilders though and

just want to get slim, people who train would waste away

on that low cals say godbye to any muscle you once had lol

and like mentioned the weight is more than likely going to pyle back on

after the diet not good


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

God that reminds me of something called Herbalife, which IIRC is along the same lines. When I was in Barcelona 10 years ago it coincided with their global conference and the place I was staying (and all Barcelona) was FULL of people all wearing badges saying "LOSE WEIGHT FAST - ASK ME HOW!" or something. And they were all really evangelical about it. Scary.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i tried herbalife a long time ago... the basic thing was horrendously expensive for what i have since found out was whey, multivits and guar gum...

even for non bodybuilders it is scary low.. general consensus says a man needs 2500 cals a day.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

what about the whole eating under BMR thing? surely somebody with some common sense has asked them about this?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> 530 cals a day for 8 weeks for men... 12 weeks for women..


my farts have a higher calorific value than that! surely any muscle will be lost and health will suffer at such a crazy low amount of cals


----------

